# Daytons for sale! 5-13x7 72 spoke Daytons.



## picturemerollin123 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have for sale 5-13x7 72 spoke Daytons in decent shape. Three of them are stamped and 2 of them are pre-stamped. Brand new real Dayton Knock-offs Rims got some road rash, but you can still roll them or repair them. Rims dont leak air, but the tires are no good. Asking $1,250 for all 5 with 4-Knock-offs no porcelain chips though or $900 for just the wheels. PM me if interested, buyer pays shipping.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Nice deal!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

picturemerollin123 said:


> I have for sale 5-13x7 72 spoke Daytons in decent shape. Three of them are stamped and 2 of them are pre-stamped. Brand new real Dayton Knock-offs Rims got some road rash, but you can still roll them or repair them. Rims dont leak air, but the tires are no good. Asking $1,250 for all 5 with 4-Knock-offs no porcelain chips though or $900 for just the wheels. PM me if interested, buyer pays shipping.
> View attachment 1161778
> View attachment 1161770
> View attachment 1161786
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

good deal, those wont be around long! adapters with them? if so, they dayton or chinas?


----------



## picturemerollin123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Everything is Dayton on these wheels.


----------



## picturemerollin123 (Aug 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How many of them have curbed up dishes?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Sick ass knock offs


----------



## picturemerollin123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Only 2 of them


----------



## duvies 81 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are real nice good luck on the sale bro!


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

How much for the chips shipped to 92868


----------



## sugarbear623 (Nov 21, 2010)

interested where are you located?


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

picturemerollin123 said:


> I have for sale 5-13x7 72 spoke Daytons in decent shape. Three of them are stamped and 2 of them are pre-stamped. Brand new real Dayton Knock-offs Rims got some road rash, but you can still roll them or repair them. Rims dont leak air, but the tires are no good. Asking $1,250 for all 5 with 4-Knock-offs no porcelain chips though or $900 for just the wheels. PM me if interested, buyer pays shipping.
> View attachment 1161778
> View attachment 1161770
> View attachment 1161786
> ...


How much for the chips? and will you sell just knock offs?


----------



## cpc118 (May 20, 2021)

do you still have rims for sale


----------



## CakitaStylePito (Aug 27, 2021)

are the wheels still for sale or gone?


----------



## TonyBe#213 (May 5, 2021)

picturemerollin123 said:


> I have for sale 5-13x7 72 spoke Daytons in decent shape. Three of them are stamped and 2 of them are pre-stamped. Brand new real Dayton Knock-offs Rims got some road rash, but you can still roll them or repair them. Rims dont leak air, but the tires are no good. Asking $1,250 for all 5 with 4-Knock-offs no porcelain chips though or $900 for just the wheels. PM me if interested, buyer pays shipping.
> View attachment 1161778
> View attachment 1161770
> View attachment 1161786
> ...


Hey Folks , sounds good question where are you located at ???


----------

